
Show HN: Kalk.io – a text-based calculator - qvst
http://kalk.io/
======
furkansahin
For a moment, I thought it as a fully functional calculator. However, I
couldn't go beyond the basic math operations on the predefined values. It
would be awesome, if you could provide some guideline or a short statement on
the basic purpose of the system.

